# Anybody read Bill Bryson.



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I think American ( naturalized British) author Bill Bryson has made me laugh, and taught me more, than just about any other writer.

His hilarious travelogues like The Lost Continent, Notes From a Small Island, Down Under, The Thunderbolt kid etc have had me in tears of laughter.

His more serious works like A Short History of Everything ( the only one I found hard going) and Mother Tongue, a history of the English language in America make fine reading.

Any Bryson fans here ?

PS......I'll look for this post in watch discussions :yes:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Nope, I think you've finally cracked it. Correct forum, keep it up!


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

I read the small history of everything, couldn't stand it, never bothered picking up another :/ I'll stick to Clive Cussler


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

He has a nice conversational style and some wonderful moments - his rendering of an Australian radio cricket commentary is sublime! So is Mrs Smegma and her boarding house in Dover. Nice gentle bedtime reading.

I tend to prefer something a little more meaty in the way of travel writing, however: Paul Theroux, Colin Thubron, Freya Stark, Eric Newby...and Heyerdahl of course! :notworthy:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Krispy said:


> Nope, I think you've finally cracked it. Correct forum, keep it up!


 It finally cracked me Krispy......but if I find any mention of watches in Brysons books :yes:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

RWP said:


> It finally cracked me Krispy......but if I find any mention of watches in Brysons books :yes:


 :laugh:

Then you know what will happen!!


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Krispy said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Then you know what will happen!!


 Auto move ? :swoon:


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

RWP said:


> Auto move ? :swoon:


 Automagical.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

AVO said:


> He has a nice conversational style and some wonderful moments - his rendering of an Australian radio cricket commentary is sublime! So is Mrs Smegma and her boarding house in Dover. Nice gentle bedtime reading.
> 
> I tend to prefer something a little more meaty in the way of travel writing, however: Paul Theroux, Colin Thubron, Freya Stark, Eric Newby...and Heyerdahl of course! :notworthy:


 I've read all of those authors except Freya Stark AVO, Theroux being my choice. :thumbsup:


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

I much prefer Theroux or Raban. I tried Bryson once and put it down after a few pages. Too many feeble jokes. He is to travel writing what Pratchett is to fantasy, IMO.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

I quite like Bryson, but am a serious fan of Theroux, far more of a cutting edge. His book on travelling the coast of the UK portrays a different Country to that presented by Bryson.

I also felt ripped off by his book on Oz. He used to write a magazine column for the Mail on Sunday and in effect the book is simply a collection of those articles.

On saying that, I've just ordered his new one via kindle and have to decide whether after finishing my current read (about wealth, power and inequality in Thailand), whether to start that, or go for Boyd, Murakami, Kerr, Le Carre or Winton instead!


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Read one or two - they're ok.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes top dog, very amusing and my favourite author by a buy a mile cant wait for his nxt treasure to appear H


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

To date i've read

The lost continent

Neither here nor there

Notes from a small Island

Bill Brysons African Diary

Made in America

The life and times of the thunderbolt kid

A walk in the woods

Gave up on Down Under , got A short History and Shakespeare on the iPad but have moved away from him a bit now , but will probably have another look one day


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I have read Mother Tongue and found it an enjoyable read, can't say I am familiar with his other work but maybe on your recommendation I will make an effort to read something else.

The trouble is there are so many books in the world, who has the time or inclination to read them all? Over recent years in an effort to become more cultured I have tried to cross many of the classics and ancient works off the list... but I don't get enough time to read - I am looking forwards to retirement when I can sit in a chair all day and read everything I have missed out on.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Daveyboyz said:


> I have read Mother Tongue and found it an enjoyable read, can't say I am familiar with his other work but maybe on your recommendation I will make an effort to read something else.
> 
> The trouble is there are so many books in the world, who has the time or inclination to read them all? Over recent years in an effort to become more cultured I have tried to cross many of the classics and ancient works off the list... but I don't get enough time to read - I am looking forwards to retirement when I can sit in a chair all day and read everything I have missed out on.


 Mother tongue is a serious and interesting look at the English language, most of the others are humerous travelogues......apart from A Short History of Everything.

For a taste of Bryson at his best I recommend The Lost Continent, his travels in America after his father's death and a long sojourn in the UK with his English wife and family :thumbsup:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

RWP said:


> Mother tongue is a serious and interesting look at the English language, most of the others are humerous travelogues......apart from A Short History of Everything.
> 
> For a taste of Bryson at his best I recommend The Lost Continent, his travels in America after his father's death and a long sojourn in the UK with his English wife and family :thumbsup:


 I found "Notes from a small island" and "a walk in the woods " a good read and would recommend them both , as RWP says they are humorous travelogues


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

andyclient said:


> I found "Notes from a small island" and "a walk in the woods " a good read and would recommend them both , as RWP says they are humorous travelogues


 ^^These are the two that I've read & enjoyed both. Some laugh-out-loud moments in 'Notes from a Small Island' :thumbsup:


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I've read all Bryson except for the later ones which I think are rather average. I read "The Lost Continent" when it came out. and it had me literally helpless with laughter - tears streaming down my cheeks. Apart from that, "Mother Tongue" is a very informative and interesting book. Other than that, I don't read travel books.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

> clive cussler - a good author


 clive was a radial engine mechanic, diver and a continuous touter of the "doxa dive watch" .


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Well I actually started reading the road to little dribbling last night (the Thailand book is not conducive to late night reading in bed) and within the first couple of minutes I was laughing out loud and had trouble stopping, it just went on and on - phew! It's an incident with a car park barrier in Normandy that set me off - and that's just in the prologue! :biggrin:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Caller said:


> Well I actually started reading the road to little dribbling last night (the Thailand book is not conducive to late night reading in bed) and within the first couple of minutes I was laughing out loud and had trouble stopping, it just went on and on - phew! It's an incident with a car park barrier in Normandy that set me off - and that's just in the prologue! :biggrin:


 Will have to give that one a look :thumbsup:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Whenever I drive past the old Hollaway Sanitorium I imagine him sliding along the polished floors in his socks.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Daveyboyz said:


> I have read Mother Tongue and found it an enjoyable read


 It certainly is that. The scholarship is not exactly stellar, though it is sound for the most part, and it is much more accessibly written than most philological works.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Off to look for some, which is the best to start with?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Biker said:


> Off to look for some, which is the best to start with?


 Imho.....The Lost Continent or Notes From a Small Island. Pick one of his travel books first.....more serious ones later :yes:


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Cheers

:thumbsup:


----------



## lebaron (Mar 8, 2009)

Have not long finished 'road to little dribbling': it was up to his usual style, and very funny I thought. He has got a bit abusive in his old age, f this and f that, which is fine but an exception for him I think (perhaps wont give it to aged mother)

Still, enjoyed reading it all, especially the bits about Dorset, some of which I had no idea about, even though I was born there.


----------



## Rtfox2 (Nov 3, 2020)

Notes from a small island is a great read especially if you come from Yorkshire. Must give the others another read.


----------



## antjrice (Mar 13, 2020)

I think he's a great author with an excellent style and i've read many of his books. Not all are at the same standard but I say that from a perspective of praise rather than critism.

I've read Hawking's A Brief History of Time several times and still feel the need to start again. Bryson's book was therefore an excellent softer approach to the same sphere and I actually think it's his best work considering the complexity of the content.


----------

